# Had to try the Beer can burger



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I get a lot of recipe ideas off here and I figured it was time I tried the beer can burger out. Had 3lbs of ground beef and mixed in two packets of onion soup seasoning mix with the beef.

Wrapped them in bacon and I stuffed the top of mine with blue cheese and goat cheese! My wife had feta and goat cheese in hers and the kids were boring and just wanted cheddar. Throw a slice of green tomato on top and some ketchup and I have to say it was one of the best burgers I have ever made.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looked great until you put a foot in the pic....:whistling::001_huh:


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

That's my wifes fault, I don't wear that color nail polish.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

That is an UNUSUAL burger. May have to try one.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks very good ! I'll have to try it out ....minus the blue cheese and green tomato. Lol... I know back to boring right ?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Blue cheese is one of my favorite cheeses, I know it can get too be a little much if you over do it but I can eat it on crackers all day.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Something boit curdled bitter cheese I cant do. But the rest looks great!


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

I made these for the kids over the weekend, huge hit!


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

You could pluck bass from a pond with those toes.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, you buggers finally got me with all these threads and pictures about Beer Can Burgers. Made a couple on Sunday, and they were awesome! 

Thanks for putting evil ideas in my head!


----------



## StuartFishes (Sep 20, 2016)

Green tomatoes on a burger? I haven't tried that before. Why haven't I tried that before?!


----------

